# 3 days, 3 mountains



## RootDKJ (Jan 30, 2009)

So, I'm planning yet another trip to VT, as my wife hasn't gotten her vacation approved yet for Stowe.

I'm thinking about doing 3 different mountains in 3 days, and as cheaply as possible.

Here's the plan so far.
2/26 - 1/2 day at work. Drive to Rutland, cheap room via Priceline. Hopefully away from the Meth labs.
2/27 - Have a 1 day voucher for Killington to burn. After skiing is done, drive south. Thinking about getting a room in Brattleboro via priceline for 2 nights.
2/28 - Stratton, I had enough troubles getting the 10K promotion to work. I'm gonna use the free ticket.
2/29 - Mount Snow - Gonna have to pay for this one. Anyone seen any good discounts?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 30, 2009)

Have you gotten anything through Priceline yet, I've had some pretty good luck with them, just be sure to get your room a week or two in advance. Got a room this morning for the Rutland Comfort Inn next Friday and Saturday at $40 a night.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 30, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Have you gotten anything through Priceline yet, I've had some pretty good luck with them, just be sure to get your room a week or two in advance. Got a room this morning for the Rutland Comfort Inn next Friday and Saturday at $40 a night.


I've never used them before.  I've just been playing around with it and Hotwire.com.  That's damn good for the Comfort.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 30, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Have you gotten anything through Priceline yet, I've had some pretty good luck with them, just be sure to get your room a week or two in advance. Got a room this morning for the Rutland Comfort Inn next Friday and Saturday at $40 a night.



Andy, on priceline do they give you the hotel name before you book it or after? I've played around a bit and it seems you book it by number of star(ie 5 star) and they don't list the name. Did I miss something?


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 30, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> 2/29 - Mount Snow - Gonna have to pay for this one. Anyone seen any good discounts?


you meant March 1st?

there's a $54 ticket through dell perks but the S&H is $10.74 :-o


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 30, 2009)

carbonXshell said:


> you meant March 1st?
> 
> there's a $54 ticket through dell perks but the S&H is $10.74 :-o


AHHHHH...yeah...busted:dunce:

I saw the Dell perks thing...$10 to ship a piece of paper UPS ground:blink:.  Still the best deal I could find.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 30, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Andy, on priceline do they give you the hotel name before you book it or after? I've played around a bit and it seems you book it by number of star(ie 5 star) and they don't list the name. Did I miss something?



No name before, you choose the rating, the area and name your price. I chose 2 stars and bid $40 bucks and wound up with the Comfort Inn. Few weeks ago I chose a 2.5 stars and bid $50 and got Best Western. One thing to keep in mind the Best Westerns and Comfort Inn's in near a ski resort may not be as nice as ones in a big metro area. However, if you're just looking for a clean room in a decent hotel, they're not bad.

One thing to keep in mind, start low and you can always raise your bid.


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 30, 2009)

andyzee said:


> No name before, you choose the rating, the area and name your price. I chose 2 stars and bid $40 bucks and wound up with the Comfort Inn. Few weeks ago I chose a 2.5 stars and bid $50 and got Best Western.



I found these listed as the Priceline hotels for... Killington - Okemo (Rutland - Killington)

3.5* The Inn of Six Mountains
2.5* Best Western Suites
2* Comfort Inn Trolley Square (previously 2*)


----------



## andyzee (Jan 30, 2009)

carbonXshell said:


> I found these listed as the Priceline hotels for... Killington - Okemo (Rutland - Killington)
> 
> 3.5* The Inn of Six Mountains
> 2.5* Best Western Suites
> 2* Comfort Inn Trolley Square (previously 2*)



Yeah, you'll see the listings, but when you bid, you don't get to bid on an individual hotel. So, you bid on let's say 2.5 stars, you may get the BW or you may get another one that is listed as 2.5 stars.


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 30, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Yeah, you'll see the listings, but when you bid, you don't get to bid on an individual hotel. So, you bid on let's say 2.5 stars, you may get the BW or you may get another one that is listed as 2.5 stars.



I understand how it works. I was just letting you know which hotels have been reported by people that have used Priceline. 



> This list is NOT  a complete list of all hotels that Priceline offers in this area, it is ONLY a compilation of hotels that have already been reported on this forum. Hotels are added/removed by Priceline all the time, and star ratings can change at ANY time. As well, the geographic boundries of an area are subject to change, so it is always a good idea to look at the Priceline map before purchasing. DO NOT USE THIS LIST  to determine what areas to add when attempting to bid again within the 72 hour window (CLICK HERE for information on how to add cities in order to bid again).
> 
> In light of the above, you MAY get a hotel that is NOT on this list, or get a hotel on this list but at a star level you didn't expect (if the star rating has changed).
> 
> Lastly, this board (and its members) are here to assist you, if you have a question or are unsure of something, please ask before purchasing (since Priceline stipulates NO cancellations/refunds)! However, by using this board you agree that you do so at your own risk! (in other words, NO WHINING allowed!!)


----------



## andyzee (Jan 30, 2009)

carbonXshell said:


> I understand how it works. I was just letting you know which hotels have been reported by people that have used Priceline.



Wasn't sure


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 30, 2009)

carbonXshell said:


> I understand how it works. I was just letting you know which hotels have been reported by people that have used Priceline.



Source?


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 30, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Source?



sorry...

http://www.betterbidding.com/index.php?showtopic=124&

nothing listed for Brattleborro though.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 30, 2009)

carbonXshell said:


> sorry...
> 
> http://www.betterbidding.com/index.php?showtopic=124&
> 
> nothing listed for Brattleborro though.


Thanks.  Now...about the Mt. Snow discounts...:razz:


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Thanks.  Now...about the Mt. Snow discounts...:razz:



Is there some reason Magic or Bromley are not on your radar?  You could save a lot of bucks over Mt. Snow.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 31, 2009)

billski said:


> Is there some reason Magic or Bromley are not on your radar?  You could save a lot of bucks over Mt. Snow.


No reason they are not on my radar.  I've never been to Mt Snow and really want to give it a try.


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2009)

Mt. Snow isn't really big on just ticket deals.  They combine with other stuff (lodging).  Mostly I get my breaks from buying tickets in the summer with my club.  The other option is to see if the place where you are staying has any discount tix.

Amex offer 15% off
http://www.mountsnow.com/onthesnow.html


----------



## andyzee (Jan 31, 2009)

Try to google "mount snow discount lift tickets"


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 31, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> So, I'm planning yet another trip to VT, as my wife hasn't gotten her vacation approved yet for Stowe.
> 
> I'm thinking about doing 3 different mountains in 3 days, and as cheaply as possible.
> 
> ...



Where are you driving from?  There's a shop off of 91 that sells discounted Bush tix, I'm sure they have Mount Snow.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 31, 2009)

Haven't figured that out yet.  Do you remember the shop name?


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Haven't figured that out yet.  Do you remember the shop name?



http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/discount-lift-tickets


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 31, 2009)

billski said:


> http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/discount-lift-tickets



The first on on Bill's list, Root.   Unfortunately I just gave them a buzz to find out they only sell Sugarbush discount tickets.  Tis a shame, as they are super nice in there.  A great place to pop in if your headed up and need to pick something up.  From south you can get there from exit 24 and hop back on at exit 25.  Painless.  (Dunkin Donut's on the way as well!)


----------

